# Allergies and bathing



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

So I know many of our Vs have allergies. And I know we're not supposed to bathe Vs often. But what about Vs with allergies? I gave Dozer a bath in Epi-Soothe last night and he has yet to scratch since. He's on a low dose of steriod 2x daily and still losing almost all of his fur. And I mean ALL. And we've tried everything over the last year to help him. So I'm thinking I might try bathing him often if its helps. Anyone use this product or go against the grain on rules of thumb since your V has allergies?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I only bath Mac once every 6 months. So can't help here. However a food switch might help if you haven't already tried it.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We had Bella at the vets this morning and we've to bathe her every 2 days for her skin infection. She is losing her fur to but the vet wants us to shampoo her like this for the next 2 weeks 

If it helps is it really doing Dozer any harm


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper actually just got a skin infection from hives that were a result of a food allergy. So we have to bathe him 2-3 times a week with medicated shampoo until it clears. He is not a fan. 

A big reason to avoid lots of baths is that it can dry out the skin and fur. If you find that more frequent baths help Dozer, but are worried about him losing oil in his skin, add some extra oil to his diet. My vet recommends fish or coconut oil. Olive oil is also ok. Coconut oil is supposed to make dogs smell better, but Vs already smell pretty good (as long as they haven't been rolling in something dead!).


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

When Flynn gets his hives in the spring we bathe him often with cool water (not freezing, but not warm) and a natural oatmeal shampoo. Partly because we aren't sure if he is allergic to something that gets on his coat while out running and playing (i.e. grass seed) so we want to wash it off ASAP, and partly because it brings him relief.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie only gets two baths a year... spring and fall. I am lucky that he has no allergies. I do brush him at least once a week to get rid of any loose fur.

I do agree, though, that if the bath seems to help Dozer to feel better, why not do it more often?! A dietary supplement could counter any skin dryness, as suggested already. I buy fish oil capsules at Costco, pierce them with a pin, and squirt the oil onto Willie's food (not every day, but a couple of times a week). His coat is nice and glossy, and he rarely scratches himself.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I only bathe Kauzy during hunting season as he gets extremely dirty and he sleeps in bed with me. I use Johnson and Johnson baby oil tear free shampoo and have had a lot of success. Keeps my boy all silky and smooth. No allergies with my pup so i can't give the greatest advice, but I also highly suggest coconut oil for you guys that are dealing with skin allergies and infections on your pups. I have psoriasis and coconut oil is the only thing I've found that truly helps. Its anti viral and anti bacterial


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have been struggling with allergies as well. We bathe Miles with oatmeal shampoo every time he goes to the beach (about 2x per week) and wipe his coat down with bath wipes after a hike. Our vet has recommended this, but can't say it's working as he is going in for a skin scrape today.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I have been told Johnson shampoo works really well, it's really mild to. We are giving Bella some oil that we bought from pets at home that we put in her dinner. It helps soothe her skin, only been using it a few days. Where can you get the coconut oil from? Will give her anything if it helps as she isn't a pretty sight at the moment bless her :-\

MilesMom, hope the scraping goes well. Update us when you get chance


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I was advised by my vet that Johnsons shampoo was not good for dogs - that human shampoos are the wrong ph levels for dogs.

However two people who have dogs with skin allergies told me they both use Head and Shoulders for sensitive skin and it has done wonders for their dogs skin.

Trial and error I think!!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I get coconut oil from my local grocery store (Whole Foods). I'd assume you can find it at any higher end grocer. You can also get it in Amazon. Its creamy and i rub it on like a lotion and it has been excellent.

As far as the baby oil debacle; I'm comfortable with using it on my dog. I tried a few dog shampoos and he actually reacted very negatively(dry, itchy, flaky) to them. Once I switched to the baby oil, no scratching issues anymore. I've been using it for over a year with success. I guess, like us humans, each dog is different. I hunt with a few guys with GSP's and GWP's and at the end of each hunt, we get out the bottle of babyoil and hose (sounds kinky, hehe). Works for us


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

This site has a good explanation on how different types of coconut oil are made. I ended up buying on Amazon but this background was very helpful.

http://www.wildernessfamilynaturals.com/category/coconut-products-coconut-oil.php


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

You can also buy coconut oil from some pet food stores. For those in MN or CO, I know Chuck & Don's carries a couple different sizes of coconut oil, as well as big pump bottles of fish oil. As dmak mentioned, you can also just rub a little on any trouble spots! I was told 2-3 teaspoons a day in Jasper's food, but to work up to it slowly, as too much at once can cause tummy issues. Haven't had a chance to get to the store to buy it yet, but it's on the list!

*hotmischief*: I've seen Head & Shoulders (or Selsun Blue) "prescribed" to a lot of dogs with itchy, flaky skin. It is anti-fungal, and it works in most people, so I guess that's why it works. I never would have thought of it before.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

redrover said:


> You can also buy coconut oil from some pet food stores. For those in MN or CO, I know Chuck & Don's carries a couple different sizes of coconut oil, as well as big pump bottles of fish oil. As dmak mentioned, you can also just rub a little on any trouble spots! I was told 2-3 teaspoons a day in Jasper's food, but to work up to it slowly, as too much at once can cause tummy issues. Haven't had a chance to get to the store to buy it yet, but it's on the list!
> 
> *hotmischief*: I've seen Head & Shoulders (or Selsun Blue) "prescribed" to a lot of dogs with itchy, flaky skin. It is anti-fungal, and it works in most people, so I guess that's why it works. I never would have thought of it before.


My brother swears by Head & Shoulders for his Lab.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, did not expect so many great replies. Thanks all. 

I might have to try the head and shoulders. We've tried EVERYTHING else you can of to soothe Dozers allergies but in the end we'll probably end up with a canine dermatologist. Insane, I know. But what if it turns out there's something really great that can help us that most ppl/vets don't know about?!

I do give fish oil capsules from Costco also on occasion as both dogs think they are delicious treats. No need to open the capsule. It's a great burst of flavor when they do it.😝

I will look into the coconut oil for rubbing on him also. We are getting really desperate as he's lost/rubbing away so much fur that even his bum cheek spirals are gone. 😢

Thanks again and I hope everyone (that celebrates it) had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, and after some additional Internet research I might try a vitamin A supplement. But will speak to our vet first next week for dosage recommendations.


----------

